# Pebbles & Bam Bam - Amyae Pair Pics



## Smithers (Sep 25, 2011)

New additions to the fam,....

Thanks Jason they are mad, lovem.

Fed 10 mins after being in new cage and 3.5hrs in the car, good sign I'd say.

View attachment 219223
View attachment 219224
View attachment 219225
View attachment 219226
View attachment 219227


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 25, 2011)

Love them! They are so adorable......im seeing lots of gorgeous babies today! Love the names by the way, my kids had guinea pigs with the same names!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Bel,


----------



## Erebos (Sep 25, 2011)

They look cool Brett I bet your happy


Cheers Brenton


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Sep 25, 2011)

there awesome looking hey well done


----------



## killimike (Sep 25, 2011)

No more sleeps! Lol.

They look great, and they must be feeling good to take food straight away.

You picked a perfectly rainy weekend to come up to Sydney!


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so jealous Brett. Well done mate!!! If they breed put me down for one or 2!! Keep us updated man!! Congratulations 
Geckos are so cool!


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 25, 2011)

these little guys are awesome! id love to get a pair =]


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done mate some real nice animals there


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 25, 2011)

I can feel how stoked and excited and happy and all that you are.
I know exactly how it feels.
They are so so so so so cute! They just make my smile beam from ear to ear every time I look at them.
Yay for us!
Yay for amyae!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 25, 2011)

killimike said:


> No more sleeps! Lol.
> 
> They look great, and they must be feeling good to take food straight away.
> 
> You picked a perfectly rainy weekend to come up to Sydney!



Was a bit crappy weather wise here and there up and back. Yes good feeders make me happy.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 25, 2011)

stunning pics and animals brett!
your getting quite the collection now 
i really wanna get some of these soon .... along with the other 154 species i want


----------



## Smithers (Sep 25, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> I can feel how stoked and excited and happy and all that you are.
> I know exactly how it feels.
> They are so so so so so cute! They just make my smile beam from ear to ear every time I look at them.
> Yay for us!
> Yay for amyae!




HAHAHA You speak Amyae thank goodness... 



richoman_3 said:


> stunning pics and animals brett!
> your getting quite the collection now
> i really wanna get some of these soon .... along with the other 154 species i want



 The list is nearly done Nick only 2 more, Dip Gal and Pygopus Schraderi lol


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 25, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> stunning pics and animals brett!
> your getting quite the collection now
> i really wanna get some of these soon .... along with the other 154 species i want


Haha. Nice. I've narrowed my list down to only wanting another 30 or so. Quite proud.... or at least that's what I can keep on an Advanced License.... If I could have more... Oh....


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking pair, Brett. Well done mate


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 25, 2011)

Very, very nice mate... congrats!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats a absolutely stunning pair Brett! You must be a proud father ...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous Brett!!


----------



## Spider178 (Sep 25, 2011)

Love the names, same as my two snakes.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow congrats u must be stoked they are so cute


----------



## Smithers (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone  they are just amazing critters.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 26, 2011)

Good onya mate, amyae are the only gex I keep, they are unreal little things, very active after dusk.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheers mate they are super kool, don't know why it took me so long lol. Yer noticed they both are happy to do laps under a purple light.


----------



## Erebos (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha cut laps in the Holden wrecker enclosure a Brett. Hahahah when u coming over next. I want to show you some cool new goodies. Also I want to meet pebbles and bam bam. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Sep 27, 2011)

lol That's the one.....Will pop over soon or your more than welcome to come over n check the latest 2 pairs. The Levis girl is digging her way to china as I type  Clutch 2.


----------



## Erebos (Sep 27, 2011)

Dang lucky duck. My female is digging but not laying. I'm getting concerned. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Smithers (Sep 27, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Dang lucky duck. My female is digging but not laying. I'm getting concerned.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



She got a moist sandy area? mines still digging even though she made china like an hour ago..lol.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 27, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Dang lucky duck. My female is digging but not laying. I'm getting concerned.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



They'll do that a lot mate... she's testing out suitable sites. If you have a nest box make sure all of the surrounding sand remains dry. Eventually she'll find the nest box. Alternatively if you don't have a nest box keeping an extra hide in there with wet sand underneath will do the same thing. Just make sure again that all other areas in the enclosures are dry.


----------



## Robo1 (Sep 27, 2011)

They look awesome, glad they seem to have settled in for you!



Smithers said:


> The list is nearly done Nick only 2 more, Dip Gal and Pygopus Schraderi lol


Looks like you're going to have to work on that list!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 27, 2011)

Robo1 said:


> They look awesome, glad they seem to have settled in for you!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



I'm thinking about it, but I'm really happy with the 7 paired species I have, then the other 2 should be enough to keep me busy.


----------



## Nephrurus1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Brett ... Great looking Amyae mate. They truely are an awesome gecko. I also made my mind up, and will be getting a female amyae from Pia shortly. Similiar to you, will be counting down the sleeps!
Enjoy them.
Phil


----------



## Smithers (Sep 27, 2011)

Nephrurus1 said:


> Hey Brett ... Great looking Amyae mate. They truely are an awesome gecko. I also made my mind up, and will be getting a female amyae from Pia shortly. Similiar to you, will be counting down the sleeps!
> Enjoy them.
> Phil



Thanks Phil, I thought they were a pretty couple too. 2 nights I have sat in the dark now watching there movements in awe,...they seem to like to climb on the hides and look out a bit. 

Do show us your new gal, I have been told Pia's Amyae's n Asper's are top notch. 

Brett


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Nephrurus1 said:


> I also made my mind up, and will be getting a female amyae from Pia shortly.


Got my female from Pia earlier this year, great little gecko. Good appetite on her too.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 20, 2011)

A couple of pics - sans flash again :/

View attachment 222448
View attachment 222449
View attachment 222450


----------



## nurse_boy (Oct 20, 2011)

Terribly jealous Smithers, they are great looking animals, love pic 3 though, thats just great!!


----------



## Smithers (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

Sock Puppet said:


> Got my female from Pia earlier this year, great little gecko. Good appetite on her too.



Hows the lil girl going mate?


----------

